# [kde] méthode propre pour "installer" kde4

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Voulant tester kde4 j'aimerais bien le compiler mais je me pose quelques questions concernant la méthode la plus propre.

Du temps de kde3.* on pouvait passer soit par les meta packages ou par les ebuilds séparés, est-ce toujours d'actualité ?

Est-on obligé de se taper la compile de la "suite kde" complete ? genre kmail, kopete etc.... ? et niveau temps de compile sur un quad core vous l'estimez à combien pour installe de base ?

----------

## guilc

Sur un Core 2 Quad Q9300 avec 4Go de RAM :

```
# emerge -pv `eix -c -I --only-names kde-base/` | genlop -p

These are the pretended packages: (this may take a while; wait...)

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.3  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3  USE="acl alsa bzip2 handbook jpeg2k lzma mmx nls opengl spell sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -fam (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -openexr -semantic-desktop -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.3  USE="handbook ldap (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkonq-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -bluetooth -debug (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kephal-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.3.3  USE="pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdesu-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kioclient-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksplash-4.3.3  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -lm_sensors -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdialog-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstyles-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.3.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.3  USE="xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfile-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.3.3  USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394 (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knetattach-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knotify-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konsole-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kstart-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwrite-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwrited-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.3.3  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkipi-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-hardware-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/svgpart-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kapptemplate-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcalc-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="fr -ar -bg -bn_IN -ca -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krdc-4.3.3  USE="handbook jpeg rdp vnc (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krosspython-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksane-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/okular-4.3.3  USE="crypt handbook jpeg pdf ps tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -djvu -ebook (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcminit-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.3-r1  USE="bzip2 handbook lzma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -openexr -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfind-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwin-4.3.3-r1  USE="opengl xcomposite (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkleo-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/soliduiserver-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmailcvt-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.3.3  USE="opengl pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksieve-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/mimelib-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.3.3  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solidautoeject-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akonadi-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ark-4.3.3  USE="archive bzip2 handbook lzma zip (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/gwenview-4.3.3  USE="handbook kipi (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.3.3  USE="encode flac handbook vorbis (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwallet-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-4.3.3  USE="auth bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.3-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-google-gadgets) (-kdeprefix) -python -rss -semantic-desktop -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/dolphin-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdm-4.3.3  USE="consolekit handbook pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/klipper-4.3.3-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.3  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug -gnokii (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.3  USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krunner-4.3.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.3  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.3  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/knode-4.3.3  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.3-r1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.3  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.3  USE="(-kdeprefix) -policykit -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

Estimated update time: 1 hour, 33 minutes.

```

Et pour l'install, mon choix a été "kdebase-meta" + des applis au cas par cas :

```
# grep kde-base /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/akonadi

kde-base/akregator

kde-base/ark

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/kaddressbook

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/kcolorchooser

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kdepim-kresources

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/knode

kde-base/kontact

kde-base/korganizer

kde-base/krdc

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/kwallet

kde-base/okular
```

Ca répond à tes 2 questions ?  :Smile: 

----------

## jotake

hum, merci pour ta réponse.

Sur mon quad core Q8200 et mes 4 giga de ram ça devrait mettre plus ou moins 2 H.

Concernant le package kdebase-meta et au vu de son ebuild si j'ai bien compris il compile plus ou moins le nécessaire au fonctionnement de kde, puis à moi ensuite de compiler au cas par cas le reste, non ?

----------

## guilc

c'est bien ça : avec kdebase-meta, tu as un bureau kde fonctionnel de base (avec toutes les fonctionnalités qu'ont souhaité y mettre la team kde). Ensuite libre à toi d'ajouter les applis que tu veux

Il y a plus minimal : kdebase-startkde, mais là, le desktop sera amputé de plein de trucs par rapport au desktop kde "normal"

----------

## Temet

Moi j'ai voté et je revote le kdebase-startkde, et je remercie au passage les packagers de faire tout ça tout bien !  :Wink: 

----------

## jotake

j'avoue avoir opté pour kdebase-meta et tout c'est assez bien passé, 1 h 30 de compile.

Par contre kdm se refuse à lancer kde sans véritable message d'erreur (je n'ai pas vraiment cherché d'ou venait le souci), donc lancement via startx.

Sinon j'avoue que je n'accroche toujours pas à kde, je trouve ça "joli" mais pas des plus fonctionnel. Surrement du au fait que je n'ai pas mes repères.

Donc, je pense rester encore longtemps sur xfce et gtk.

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai voté et je revote le kdebase-startkde, et je remercie au passage les packagers de faire tout ça tout bien ! 

 

Tout dépend de si tu veux un bureau kde vraiment fonctionnel tel que les devs kde l'ont pensé, ou pas...

kdebase-startkde, tu as un desktop complètement amputé et "non fonctionnel" (au sens dev-kde du terme) !

----------

